# Custom Exhaust On A V10?



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Anybody have any special exhaust on your V10? I had a Flowmaster 40 on my last truck and loved it, but I am worried to put anything on the V10 for fear that it is going to sound ricey. The 2V should be less ricey than the 3V most say, but I am just unsure. Any help would be great. :waving:


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

I have a Gibson exhaust on my v10, i like the way it sounds, sounds a lot better than the whiny stock sound..But it is a v10 and will never sound like a good ole v8.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

BNC SERVICES;351454 said:


> it is a v10 and will never sound like a good ole v8.


I know! :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying:


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

First Time Out;351645 said:


> I know! :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying:


Most of the V-10s I have heard with exhaust seem to sound like 2 inline 6 fords running side by side lol.

I would just trade for a diesel then you would have a good tone lol just kidding I would suggest talking with an exhaust shop they should have some suggestions on what will sound good!


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

here if you listen to this video you can here what my truck sounds like pretty good....you need decent speakers though 
Dodge truck pulling sound
Dodge truck exhaust sound


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

For some reason the sound clips aren't working?!?!?! I know diesel would solve all my problems, especially a straight piped on, but it would cause a financial problem for sure.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

they are movies. click on them then wait a min or so and you should be able to download them..


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

You have to save them to your drive, Right Click and then click save target as and putthem where you want. Pretty sick burnout buddy  Not bad for a dodge!


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Now I got them to work. Thanks guys. That does sound good and the burnout is a just as good.


----------



## greenscapes inc (Oct 28, 2005)

I have a spintec exhaust on my v10. I think it sound good. I was worried about mine sounding like a ricer as well but I dont think you will be disappointed with a flowmaster. I have heard them straight piped before and that is a little too much.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Check this link out for alot of sound clips for different types of exhaust on the V-10 engines.

http://www.team-mudd-racing.com/SOUND CLIPS.htm

enjoy!


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

greenscapes said:


> I have a spintec exhaust on my v10. I think it sound good. I was worried about mine sounding like a ricer as well but I dont think you will be disappointed with a flowmaster. I have heard them straight piped before and that is a little too much.


Thanks for the reassurance!:waving:


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

hydro_37;352189 said:


> Check this link out for alot of sound clips for different types of exhaust on the V-10 engines.
> 
> http://www.team-mudd-racing.com/SOUND CLIPS.htm


Hydro, I know that site very well. I found it on FTE. The last truck on there (the '93 Chevy) is my old truck! Jason (the site owner/ webmaster) and I have had many talks about what exhaust to use on a V10. I am just looking for a new set of opinions.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

Just my opinion , i think those flowmasters sound like crap on the v 10's..sounds like a little rice burner....


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

TeamMudd's clips really are not that great. I have done a ton of research and everyone says a baffled muffler like a Flowmaster is as good as it gets. I guess I'll just have to bite the bullet at some point and see how I like it.


----------



## spittincobra01 (Nov 14, 2005)

I made my own stainless steel exhaust for my V10. I have a 3" magnaflow high flow cat going into a Y pipe splitting into two 2.5" then to 2 magnaflow mufflers and exiting out the passengers side in front of the rear tire. I think it sounds great! Almost as good as my cobra, but more truck like. You can hear each time a cylinder fires like a V8 but with a quicker pace. I have been told it sounds "tough and beastly" 

but no, it doesn't have that ricer mono-tone sound and no drone at any RPM... oh, and it helped my MPH too


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

The banks monster exhaust sounds killer on the V10s... www.bankspower.com
I wish my dads buddy still had his V10 F-350...that truck sounded great..Let us know what you choose.


----------

